# Pricing up used fixtures & fittings from a restaurant (how much?)



## hogrodge (Aug 10, 2020)

Hear are some photos I took today of a restaurant and kitchen and all its fixtures and fittings. Been invited to submit an offer to the landlord. So what do you think they are worth all together?

Thanks

1. Glass display drinks/ bottle fridges X3
https://ibb.co/dgCJxZh
2. Till
https://ibb.co/hy40dg2
3. beer tap X1
https://ibb.co/HCFvCRNhttps://ibb.co/ZH1rH6H
4. half size beer barrel table X1
https://ibb.co/5kDCfHY
5. Beer barrels X3
https://ibb.co/NsVQQfP
6. Tables and chairs X17 sets
https://ibb.co/j4Xx5fB
7. Oven and gas rings X2
https://ibb.co/bXPWt5N
8. Glass washer
https://ibb.co/hyNYNqc
9. Pot wash/ sink
https://ibb.co/M8mK2X0
10. cabenet fridges with work tops X2 sets
https://ibb.co/8YK64Zn
11. domestic fridges X2
https://ibb.co/JpfkvSn
12. Upright tall stainless steel fridge
https://ibb.co/2NMB7sH
14. beer drums
https://ibb.co/tZftxpM
15. C02 gauge
https://ibb.co/2gKKj7Q
16. beer motor setup X1
https://ibb.co/bvfwg7m
17. drinks cooler
https://ibb.co/5YNBhXFhttps://ibb.co/GJK2xSZ
18. dish washer
https://ibb.co/TPSGZW0
19. Cutlary, glassware, pots&pans
https://ibb.co/qd40G8shttps://ibb.co/1ff4Rfmhttps://ibb.co/Kq4RCPj


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

I would offer $500 to take everything off his hands.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Why are pictures of UFO's, Sasquatch, The Loch Ness Monster and kitchen appliances posted on CT always blurry and out of focus??


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

I think I saw Lochy in the dishwasher picture. 

I agree though. Manufacturers make phones with better and better cameras that people pay extra money for and this is what they do with them.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

hogrodge said:


> Hear are some photos I took today of a restaurant and kitchen and all its fixtures and fittings. Been invited to submit an offer to the landlord. So what do you think they are worth all together?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Its basically next to worthless unless you have immediate need.
scrap value today, hazardous waste later today.
Used equipment sellers won't even come look at it, they have warehouses full of the stuff.
Its a great time to get into business for next to nothing.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Have you personally seen/inspected/tested everything?


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

If its been in service more than 3 or 4 years, I'd pass. 
Theres just too much out there right now.


----------

